# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Polemikat mbi ndërtimin e katedrales katolike në Prishtinë

## fisniku-student

Para ca ditesh u vu gurthemeli i katedrales ne prishtine ne vendin me strategjik te mundeshem dhe ne vendin ku duhet te prishet shkolla e mesme ne menyre qe te behet e mundeshme ndertimi i katedrales e cila do quhet "Nena Tereza"...

Kjo ide kryesishte ishte e kishes katolike dhe me perkrahje te kesaj ideje nga Ish presidenti i kososves Ibrahim Rugova...

Mirpo kjo ide dhe ndertimi i kesaj Katedrale nuk eshte pritur mire nga qytetaret e prishtines dhe ka ngjallur polemika nder qytetar te shtresave te ndryshme...

Per shum kë ndertimi i saj eshte i pa vend per shumë arsye,nje nder keto arsye jan :

*1.* Perqindja e vogel e besimtareve te komunitetit katolik (reth 2 %)

*2.* Prishja e shkolles se mesme ,per tu ndertuar kjo katedrale (ku dihet mungesa e shkollave ne rajonin e prishtines)

*3.* Ndersa ndihet mungesa e gjamive ne prishtine ,sa qe detyrohen gjamati musliman te falen rrugeve ...(mbi 98% musliman) 

*4.* Jo transparenca ne procesin e dhenjes se lejeve te ndertimit per paluajtshmeri...

*5.* Perqarja ndermjet komuniteteve per shkak te ketij joproporcialiteti..

Por njera nder pikat qe po zgjojn polemika eshte fakti se per tu ndertuar kjo katedrale ne mes te prishtines ,u desht qe te rrenohet nje shkollë e mesme ne menyre qe ti lirohet vendi i ndertimit te Katedrales dhe duke e veshtirsuar gjendjen e shkollave per nexenesit .

Neper shkollat e prishtines zakonisht paralelet apo klasat i kan nga 40 nxenes per klas sa qe pamundesohet mesimi kualitativ ne ato kushte...d.m.th ne vend se te ndertohet ne shkollë ndersa eshte e kunderta rrenohet shkolla dhe mbi te ndertohet Katedralja...(per shum kë e panevojshme)

Dhe polemika e tjeter qe poashtu ka irrituar qytetaret e prishtines eshte fakti se kjo katedrale nuk e ka vendin e merituar dhe ehste e panevojshme ,gjithmon duke u bazuar nga nevoja per te nga qytetaret e prishtines qe jan rreth 98% musliman ndersa vetem 2% jan te komunitetit katolik...

Ndersa komuniteti musliam qe perben masen me te madhe te popullsis me 98% nuk kan gjami te mjaftueshme per ti kryer obligimet e tyre fetare,sa qe detyrohen qe obigimet e tyre fetare ne munges te objekteve perkatese detyrohen qe te i kryejn ne per objekte private te cilat i kan marr me qira dhe besa ne diten e premte falen rrugeve...d.m.th ketu kemi te bejme me munges te objekteve te gjamive ne prishtinë...

Polemika e radhes eshte ajo qe ka shtuar irritimin ndaj bashkis apo komunse se prsihtines eshte Jotransparenca ne lidhje me lejet e ndertimit ...

komuna ka refuzuar te jap lejen e ndertimit per ndertimin e nje gjamie ne prishtin ,duke marr parasysh se per kete gjami nuk kerkohej ndihma matriale nga komuna por vetem leja e ndertimit,kjo kerkes eshte refuzuar nga komuna e prishtines...
Nje fakt akoma me erritues eshte se asnje objekt fetar Islam nuk eshte ndihmuar ne kosove nga autoritet perkatese ...por vetem jan ngarkuar me taksa apo tatime te ndryshme,objekte fetare per qdo muaj duhet te paguajn 3 euro per televizion (ja se qfar basurditeti) te mos flitet per pagesa te rregullta te ujit dhe rrymes...

Komuniteti musliman qe perben 98% te popullsis ne Prishtinë e ndjen kete fakt si nje padrejtesi te madhe ,per shak te jo proporcialitetit nadaj qytetareve ne kete rast...

Ka mendime te ndryshme se ndertimi i katedrales eshte me shume akt politik ,ne menyre qe te i terheq boten se me kete katedrale...duke marr parasysh poziten startegjike te saj ne mes te qytetit dhe eshte e pamundshme qe te hyjsh ne qytet e te mos e shofesh ...

Por keta shqiptar e harruan opinionin  George Bushit :  kur tha *"se popullin shqipatar e njof si popull musliman"..*

Kot se koti mundohen qe popullin e kosoves ta paraqesin si te krishter sepse nuk jan te tillë...

Ky eshte realiteti

----------


## Gothicus

Komuniteti musliman qe perben 98% te popullsis ne Prishtinë e ndjen kete fakt si nje padrejtesi te madhe ,per shak te jo proporcialitetit nadaj qytetareve ne kete rast...
fisniku-student


Sido qe te jete parape eshte nje objekt (kult) qe i drejtohet te njejtit ZOT (eshte i njejti Zot qe ti i perkulesh,vetem se ndryshon menyra).

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Po te mundja i kisha ndertu edhe 2000 kisha tjera ne Prishtine. Le tua verbojne syte atyre debilave qe u pengon kjo gje. A ka krijesa me te quditshme sesa keta? Vetem 100 metra me larg eshte kisha ortodokse serbe e ndertuar ilegalisht ne oborr te Bibliotekes Kombetare, dhe askujt nuk i degjohet nje fjale. E per kete ka 5 vite qe qojne pluhur.

----------


## eris1979

Une mendoj se nje katedrale e madhe dhe e bukur i duhet shume Prishtines, mu ne qender te saj, por me shume kjo katedrale i duhet atyre qe thone "Cdo gje pervec allahut eshte e kote". Ah sa shume u duhet sa shume u duhet!

----------


## Borix

Me falni qe po nderhyj ne komunitetin tuaj te shenjte, por mendoj se kjo teme nuk i perket ketij forumi. Prandaj, detyrohem te shpreh edhe njehere sa e theksuar eshte injoranca dhe sa natyrshem shprehet ajo perballe qyteterimeve te larta perendimore, kulturore, etj. Mbetet me mjekrra!

----------


## Cimo

A u pengon dikush qe te ndertoni xhamija ne Prishtine ?

----------


## naturalx

Allahu HAJR e boftë.

Nuk eshte aspak e drejte ndertimi i kesaj katedrale.... eshte mallkim per kete popull... Lus Zotin te na ndihmoj...

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Allahu HAJR e boftë
> 
> Nuk eshte aspak e drejte ndertimi i kesaj katedrale.... eshte mallkim per kete popull... Lus Zotin te na ndihmoj...



Pse keshtu, sipas jush nuk paskan te drejte komunitetet e tjera fetare ne Kosove per nje kishe ose katedrale me teper?!! Me duket se po beheni me arab se arabet vete. Pastaj edhe ne Kuran thuhet qe ki respekt per fete e tjera sa edhe per fene tende islame.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Allahu HAJR e boftë.
> 
> Nuk eshte aspak e drejte ndertimi i kesaj katedrale.... eshte mallkim per kete popull... Lus Zotin te na ndihmoj...


 :i terbuar:  kete e pengon vetem arabin dhe serbin...ajo eshte per vellezerit tane shqiptar katolik dhe sigurisht per arsyje politike eshte...ti mos u bo ekstremist si talebanet sepse muslimani i vertete i respekton gjitha fete....aq ma teper ne shqiptaret gjithe kemi qene katolik dhe ti po mundohesh ne ma ofendu stergjyshit tane?

A po nuk je shqiptar?

----------


## GL_Branch

> 1. Perqindja e vogel e besimtareve te komunitetit katolik (reth 2 %)


Nuk jane 2% katolik por 10%.




> 3. Ndersa ndihet mungesa e gjamive ne prishtine ,sa qe detyrohen gjamati musliman te falen rrugeve ...(mbi 98% musliman)


Ndihet mungesa e xhamive ne Prishtine? hehe ti po bon hajgare a? aty jane 5-6 xhami ku 98% e popullates kurr nuk shkelin ne xhami.




> 4. Jo transparenca ne procesin e dhenjes se lejeve te ndertimit per paluajtshmeri...


Kjo iniciative eshte nga shteti i Kosoves...pse ne duhet me marr leje  nga serbia apo arabia? si mendon ti?




> 5. Perqarja ndermjet komuniteteve per shkak te ketij joproporcialiteti..


Percamje? ku sheh ti percamje?...pse genjen...sot cdo musliman ne Kosove e ka bustin e Nene Terezes ne shtepi (perfshi edhe une si musliman)...percamjet skane egzistuar kurr ne Kosove sepse ne e kemi nje fe e ajo osht shqiptaria...Kosova sot me kete fryme jeton dhe ka jetuar gjithmon.

Ore ti djale...fete zoti nuk i ka krijuar me bo lufte dhe percamje, ti po e luan rolin i pafese aq ma teper rolin anti-shqiptar.

p.s E din qe Kosova eshte i vetmi shtet qe nuk ka katedral?

----------


## naturalx

> Pse keshtu, sipas jush nuk paskan te drejte komunitetet e tjera fetare ne Kosove per nje kishe ose katedrale me teper?!!


Ne muslimanet kemi respekt per te gjitha komunitetet tjere mirepo ne kosove numri i te krishtereve eshte shume i vogel, kurse numri i muslimaneve eshte shume i madh perderisa per muslimanizem, qe ka arsye, nuk po behet asgje! Kurse ndertimi i katedrales ne keto rrethana nuk eshte e drejte.
Dhe per kete numer kaq te vogel te krishtereve te ndertohet KATEDRALE e sheh te drejte ti a ??!!!!  




> Me duket se po beheni me arab se arabet vete.


JO arab, te lutna, musliman dhe e dua te drejten time sikur musliman.
Te dukna gje sikur arab nese shprehna lirshem qe e kundershtoj ndertimin e katedrales..!!




> Pastaj edhe ne Kuran thuhet qe ki respekt per fete e tjera sa edhe per fene tende islame.


Kur`ani e thote mesateran, mbenda kufijve te se drejtes.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Si e shifni te drejt nje gje* 
Kur rrenohet nje shkollë e mesme,ndersa ne vend te asaj shkolle ndertohet nje katedrale,thejsht per reklamim apo marketing politik ...

Ndersa ndihet mungesa e shkollave ,sa qe ne qytetin e prishtines qdo klas nga mbi 40 nxenes ...

----------


## naturalx

> kete e pengon vetem arabin dhe serbin...ajo eshte per vellezerit tane shqiptar katolik dhe sigurisht per arsyje politike eshte...ti mos u bo ekstremist si talebanet sepse muslimani i vertete i respekton gjitha fete....aq ma teper ne shqiptaret gjithe kemi qene katolik dhe ti po mundohesh ne ma ofendu stergjyshit tane?
> 
> A po nuk je shqiptar?



Per serbin ndoshta eshte e kunderta...!!
Ku e ke mendjen more bur, ekstremist te duket ty qe e shprehi kundershtimin tim ndaj ndertimit te katedrales.!! 
Vellezerit tane shqiptar qe jane te krishtere kane kisha mjaft ku mund ti kryejne ritet e tyre fetare, andaj ne kete gjendje ska nevoje te ndertohet edhe nje katerdale. Sikur te ishte numri i te krishtereve i madh saqe nuk do te mjaftonin kisha qe egzistojne atehere do te ishte e rruges te ndertohej edhe nje..... mirepo per gjendjen faktike nuk eshte.
Ti nuk din asgje per Islamin dhe mundohesh te fshihesh pas fjaleve "ekstremist"...
.. Ku po e sheh ti qe  te ofendova... mendo mire se ketu te ofenduar jemi ne muslimanet.

----------


## Cimo

Ok, ajo qe eshte renuar shkolla per tu ndertuar kisha nuk eshte e pelqyeshme mirepo me siguri eshte ndertuar shkolla dikund tjeter. Mirepo juve nuk ju dhimbset shkolla po vetem shakak merni shkollen, ju jeni kunder cdo gjeje jomuslimane ne Kosove. 
Katoliket shqiptar e meritojne nje gje te tille, e meritojne edhe te huajt qe jetojne dhe punojne ne Prishtine dhe i ke me mijera. 
Edhe kishen ortodokse qe gjendet tek biblioteka duhet te beni protesta qe te mare kisha ortodokse shqiptare qe shqiptaret e besimit ortodoks te kene kishen e tyre ne Prishtine.

----------


## naturalx

> Ok, ajo qe eshte renuar shkolla per tu ndertuar kisha nuk eshte e pelqyeshme mirepo me siguri eshte ndertuar shkolla dikund tjeter. Mirepo juve nuk ju dhimbset shkolla po vetem shakak merni shkollen, ju jeni kunder cdo gjeje jomuslimane ne Kosove. 
> Katoliket shqiptar e meritojne nje gje te tille, e meritojne edhe te huajt qe jetojne dhe punojne ne Prishtine dhe i ke me mijera. 
> Edhe kishen ortodokse qe gjendet tek biblioteka duhet te beni protesta qe te mare kisha ortodokse shqiptare qe shqiptaret e besimit ortodoks te kene kishen e tyre ne Prishtine.


atehere pra skemi nevoje te ndertojme kisha te reja ngase ato qe jane mjaftojne per katoliket dhe per ortodokset... pse te ndertojme te reja?!

----------


## dardani8

Une nuk di se per qka flasin ketu disa njerz me tru arabesh.

edhe une mendoj se ndoshat ( sipas mendimit tim nuk eshte momenti per ndertimin e katedrales ) kur ende kam njerez qe se 8 vjet jetojne neper koliba dhe cadra e qeveria nuk ka marre asgje per tu ndihmuar atyre, do te ishte e udhes qe se pari atyre tu ndihmohet.

Kush po thot se ne kosove nuk ka xhamija.
nisu rruges prej prishtines e deri ne aerioportin e  prishtines dhe numroj sa xhamija jane  ndertu te reja bile ne nje fshat nga dy.
 po na thuni sa shkolla jane  ndertuar apo financuar nga arabet.
Bile ata milet i prishur shkojn aq larg sa edhe gjendjen e mjerushme ekonomike te familjeve e shfrytzojne per qellime te poshtra.
shkojne neper familje te varfera dhe ju kushtezojn ne ju jepim 500€ ne muj nese vajza juaj e vendos fergjen.
kesaj i thojne myslimanizem i vertet apo.
ata duhet largur nga Kosova te gjithe ne nje thes dhe ti gjuajm ne deti.
ku ishin arabet kur Serbi na vrante neve pa dallim feje, ata bile vetem sa i dilnin zot serbise.

une jo se jame per ndertim te katedrales po te kisha mundesi edhe vete personalisht do te kisha shkaur me krahet e mij tu ndihmoj per ta ndertuar.

sa mall kam te shkoj ne prishtin per krishtlindje ne kishen e vogel ku te gjithe pa dallim feje mblidhen aty, kjo eshte nej send shume i vlefshem me te cilin jame krenar e te cilen gje nuk e gjen askund ne bote.
 edhe ne vende te krishtera nuk mundesh si katolik te futesh ne kishat evangjeliste dhe anasjelltas, per te kryer rite fetare apo pergezime dhe martzesa.
 te gjithe ata qe flasin kunder katedrales jane taliban te zhgjebur qe ua ka prish trut bin ladeni.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ne muslimanet kemi respekt per te gjitha komunitetet tjere mirepo ne kosove numri i te krishtereve eshte shume i vogel, kurse numri i muslimaneve eshte shume i madh perderisa per muslimanizem, qe ka arsye, nuk po behet asgje! Kurse ndertimi i katedrales ne keto rrethana nuk eshte e drejte.
> Dhe per kete numer kaq te vogel te krishtereve te ndertohet KATEDRALE e sheh te drejte ti a ??!!!!  
> 
> 
> JO arab, te lutna, musliman dhe e dua te drejten time sikur musliman.
> Te dukna gje sikur arab nese shprehna lirshem qe e kundershtoj ndertimin e katedrales..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kur`ani e thote mesateran, mbenda kufijve te se drejtes.


Po ketu ne New York ku jam une, numri i muslimanve eshte edhe me i vogel se ceshte numri i te krishtereve ne Kosove dhe kane gjithe ate xhami ne mes te Manhatanit. Pa permendur ketu numrin e madhe te xhamive dhe shkollave islame ne te gjithe qytetin dhe gjithe ameriken. Pse valle kosovareve muslimane u prishka kaq shume pune ndertimi nje katedraleje?!!! A nuk eshte perendimi i krishtere sot qe po e mbeshtet pavaresine e Kosoves me shume se lindja muslimane?!!!

----------


## e panjohura

Ndoshta po gaboj por nuk eshte aq tragjike per askend pse ndertohet katedralja por une mendoj qe nuk ishte vendi i duhur per ndertim te katedrales, te prishet nje shkoll shum e vjeter ne vend qe te riparohet ajo dhe te mbetet si monoment historik apo te aftesohet per vazhdim te shkollimit.Edhe hapsira per ndertimin e katedrales me duket qe nuk i pergjigjet fare nuk dij kah dhe si erdhi ideja qe bash ne at vend te ndertohet e jo ne nje lokacion me te gjere.
Mua nuk me pengon, ajo qe me pengon nuk mund ta rrenoj.Edhe nese me akuzoni qe flas po them qe me pas forc e kisha rrenua kishen qe u ndertua ne Mitrovice,ani qe askujt nuk ju dasht leje per ndertim e ne bejm gjithe kete polemik.

----------


## naturalx

> Une nuk di se per qka flasin ketu disa njerz me tru arabesh.
> 
> edhe une mendoj se ndoshat ( sipas mendimit tim nuk eshte momenti per ndertimin e katedrales ) kur ende kam njerez qe se 8 vjet jetojne neper koliba dhe cadra e qeveria nuk ka marre asgje per tu ndihmuar atyre, do te ishte e udhes qe se pari atyre tu ndihmohet.
> 
> Kush po thot se ne kosove nuk ka xhamija.
> nisu rruges prej prishtines e deri ne aerioportin e  prishtines dhe numroj sa xhamija jane  ndertu te reja bile ne nje fshat nga dy.
>  po na thuni sa shkolla jane  ndertuar apo financuar nga arabet.
> Bile ata milet i prishur shkojn aq larg sa edhe gjendjen e mjerushme ekonomike te familjeve e shfrytzojne per qellime te poshtra.
> shkojne neper familje te varfera dhe ju kushtezojn ne ju jepim 500 ne muj nese vajza juaj e vendos fergjen.
> ...



Ah sa kam deshire per fakte ..... mos ja fut kot!
Ato xhamia kane qene te gjitha  edhe  para luftes .
.. dhe mos paragjyko per talebanizem ngase jam i sigurt qe per talebanizem vetem qe ke degjuar...ne jemi musliman shqiptar  :buzeqeshje: . EDHE NJE HERE MOS JA FUT KOT.

----------


## fisniku-student

Proprocionaliteti qe u permend ne ato pika ishte per kete arsye...dhe ka kete domethenje...

Ndertimi i nje katedrale duhet te lidhet ngusht me nevojen per te ,ne prishtin ka disa kisha apo objekte fetare katolike qe sherbejn per besimtaret katolik..

Mirpo realisht edhe ato objekte jan teper nese merret parasysh kerkesa per to ,sepse ka shum pak te krishter ne prishtin sa qe edhe po te mbildhen ete gjith sa jan ne prishtin ,ju mjafton nje objekt te madhesis 4 m 4 m... dhe at me ndihmen e nderkombetaereve qe jan ne kosov dhe zakonisht ne per festa...

Mirpo katedralja ka karakter perqares dhe poashtu politik nga qeveria kontraverze dhe poashtu tentim propagande fetare,sepse kete ia mundeson pozita strategjike e kesaj katedrale...

Shembull: nese viziton prishtinen ndonje vizitor ,ai patjeter duhet ta krijoj bindjen se gjendet ne nje qytet me frym krishtere...

Por poe ceki edhe nje her opinionin e Bushit "*Popullin shqiptar e njof si popull musliman"*

qdo perpjekje tjeter eshte "si te ndertosh diqka prej akullit ne mes te zjarrit"

----------

